# JOURNAL: Setting up a pressurized system (a noobies experience)



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey all, 

So the pressurized adventure has begun. I am totally new to this, so I would love some input along the way. Here is what I have thus far:

1) 'Top Gun' Regulator (milwalkee with built in check valve)
From: AquariumPlants.com
Cost: $200 after tax and shipping
Hasn't arrived yet, 'en route' I have been told.

2) 10lbs CO2 Tank 
From: Norwood Fire Extingusher
Cost: $75 filled (tax in)
Nice bright red cannister!! See picts below. The guys at NFE are really really nice and gave me a great deal. Will definitely be going back there for all my filling needs. TOP NOTCH!! 

They threw in a couple washers as well. These washers are stiff/hard black plastic by the looks of it. These what you all use? see pict. I thought they would have been rubber.

3) CO2 resistant tubing
From: Aquariumplants.com
Cost: $8 for an unknown amount.. will take pict when it shows up.

4) Glass CO2 Diffuser
From: (USED) Aquariumplantcentral.com (buy & sell forum)
Cost: $11 all in.

Not sure I will actually use this as my wood airstone makes a better mist with the DIY. We'll see what works better with the pressurized system.

That is all for now, will update when more comes in.

I need some advice on actually putting the regulator on the CO2 tank, please feel free to post a 'how-to'.

thanks.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

It's pretty simple Matt.

When you get the reg (regulator), pop the washer into the sliding nut and hand tighten it to the CO2 tank. Then use a wrench to tighten it up.

HTH


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Let the games begin!! YAY!!!


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

my regulator has arrived!! 

The instructions say to open the Co2 cannister for a second to clear the valve, does anyone do this? i was warned that if I opened the cannister that it would take off like a rocket.

also, i have been advised to and to not use teflon tape on the threads... what's the story here?


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Don't worry, you can open it a bit. It only turns into a perjectile when the top comes off. . Just look at the top, even if it was open all the way it would just spin really fast.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Alright, so the day has finally come. I have all the components I need to get rollin'

My modified milwalkee MA957 arrived in good time (kudos aquariumplants.com). The only modified part is the bubble counter, it has a check valve built into it.

So, I read the instructions quite thouroughly and went at it. Tested the CO2 tank by opening the valve ever so slightly to 'clear the throat' of the cylinder. Then I stuck the provided white washer onto the end of the regulator and connected it to the cylinder. Then tightened it with a wrench. I was to anxious to get it running so the regulator isn't on perfectly straight, does this matter?

After that was on and tight I opened the regulator valve and needle valve. When I opened the cylinder the first gauge went to a 1000 psi and the 2nd remained at 0. So far so good. I then filled the bubble counter with water and plugged in the solenoid. Nothing happened until I started tightening the regulator valve and magically the co2 was roaring through the bubble counter (water splashed everywhere). I was advised to turn the regulator valve until it the 2nd gauge read around 10psi. I then adjusted the needle valve to get the right amount of bubbles per second (bps) coming through. I adjusted it for around 2bps for now.

I hooked up my diffuser with my new co2 proof tubing and viola I am now set! I have yet to hook the solenoid in with my lights timer, I will do so before bed.

here are some picts of the process. (along with my DIY system which is now GARBAGE!! so happy).


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

Sounds like everything is working properly. You've made a great investment by going pressurized. You now have a constant, adjustable supply of CO2, and no longer have to mix up yeast bottles, and worry about changing them. 

That 10lb cylinder should last you over a year. One suggestion: put the tank+regulator on a scale and note the date and weight. Then, after a few months, you can weigh it again. By subtracting the values, you'll know how many lb of CO2 you have left. Unfortunately, there is no other easy way (that I know of) to determine the amount of CO2 remaining in the tank. You want to make sure that once it's nearing empty (based on weight), that you disconnect and refill the cylinder. If you run a cylinder near empty, you risk the 'tank dumping' syndrome, where the remaining contents of the cylinder are literally dumped into your tank... as you can imagine, this can be deadly for the tank's inhabitants. 

As for teflon tape, I read that it's not necessary for putting on the threads. I've been running my pressurized CO2 system for almost 4 years now, and I have never needed to use teflon tape. With a good regulator, and proper threads on the cylinder, you shouldn't have a problem with leakage. If you ever want to make sure that you're not leaking CO2, you can apply a soap solution on the connections and look for bubbles (just like you would for a propane BBQ).

I see that you're using a glass diffuser for your CO2. I've read that some people place the glass diffuser below their canister filter intake, so that the CO2 bubbles / mist gets further dissolved within the canister itself.

Congratulations again for going pressurized!


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Welcome Welcome to the solenoid boat..
Everything looks good..
You can encourage further spread of your co2 bubbles by putting a power head on the top of that diffuser.. so that the bubble go under some plant leaves..
The canister method advised by PC is good as well.. just make sure your co2 is not too strong and the canister too weak. in those cases.. the canister might get air logged.

MY 10lbs last me 4mths....sometimes 3.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Welcome to the Aquatic Gearhead Club, Matt .

One shouldn't use T-tape b/c if any shreds get into the reg...it's going to be FUBARed. Since it's brass, they "kind of" self lubricate and seal when tightened. The disc adds another seal point for ant irregularities b/w the surfaces.

Have fun with it .


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice explanation Wilson. Makes a lot of sense.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

So, 

The pressurized system is amazing, never have I had such a consistent stream of CO2 and consistent PH.

I am still experimenting with the diffusing method, I am diffusng micro bubbles into my output stream. I am torn right now between a wood airstone and a glass diffuser (ceramic plate). The wood air stone seems to give me a finer mist, but looks hideous  I have to hide it behind the plants.

The glass diffusers look amazing, but don't seem to mist as well. Right now the glass diffuser is in, so we'll see how it does.


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

Glad that you're liking your pressurized system so much.

I still think that my pressurized setup was one of the best investments for my planted tank. Aside from the yearly cylinder refill, there are no other ongoing costs (no bulbs to replace, no electricity).

If you ever want to get a great CO2 diffuser... consider the mini vortex. Very efficient reactor... doesn't waste a bubble of CO2. It swirls up the CO2 until it dissolves. I've had mine since day one (3 1/2 years ago), and it's worked reliably ever since. Aquariumplants.com has them in stock:
http://www.aquariumplants.com/product_p/pr210.htm


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

$50??????
Holy Crap!!! Holocron.. i'll send you one along with your elatine triandra.. 
Which btw.. i have to apologise for delaying..
A friend dropped them off and i left them in the bag..and they all got unhealthy.. so i popped some into my tank and am growing a MONSTER load of Elatine triandra for you..
Just pay me for shipping... Everything is on me for this round..you can play with your new toy when it gets there.. 
Let you know on msn..


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Cool, thanks man! I only need a little, but hey send lots so I can bring the extra E.triandra into the menagerie. Harold should have no problem finding homes for it.

thanks again justin!


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Free plants for harold.. even b4 i meet him!! great!!
Cut me a discount the next time i get some fish there harold..hehhehheh..


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

hey i was thinking, i won't be able to plug that thing in!! Crazy singapore power adapters.


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Theres no power adapter for the one i'm sending..it works essentiall the same way..but just hook it up to your outlet from the filter..
Alternatively.. you can get a small powerhead on your own over there to run it separately if you want..


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

oh neat... you gotta pict? what's it called?


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

Ranmasatome, do you have any vacancies at your place in Singapore? You're making us Canadian planted folk more jealous by the day! What interesting and rare plants and equipment do you NOT have?


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

NO pics as yet holo... but when i get it i can take a pic for you.. its essentially called a vortex internal reactor here.. there are larger external ones..that do a great job going at about $40...but the internal ones are cheaper..somehing like $10..haha..both do the job just as well as that $50 piece. Since its free feel freet to experiment with the parts.. most DIY people do.. you can make one just like it for less than $20...even after buying the powerhead.

PC..we are one of the largest exporters of tropical fish and plants worldwide.. and you're welcome anytime.. if you happen to drop by.. let me know.. i'll bring you to all the plant/fish farms if i'm still around...it'll be enjoyable for myself even..haha...
probably explains why i didn't set up and aquarium over there even though i lived there for 4 years... i was price afffected..haha..but i will the next time i move there... you guys have been such a positive influence...
I do wish we sold diatom filters cheaper though...


----------

